# Milos HD Surgery



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

So glad to hear Milo is out of surgery and that it went well. Prayers coming for a quick and total recovery!


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Glad to hear it went well! When do they anticipate he'll be coming home?


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

So glad to hear things went well with Milo's surgery!!! 

What a sweet handsome face.......


----------



## MilosMommy (May 24, 2010)

Depending on how he does today & tomorrow they said that he could come home either Thursday or Friday.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so glad everything went well. Isn't it exciting to realize that in just a short while he will no longer be in any pain? Woo hoo!


----------



## tessalover (Nov 29, 2009)

So glad it went well and I'll be praying he heals nice and quick!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Bless his little heart. Fingers crossed for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

awwww that face is so cute. Glad the surgery went well - and sending him prayers for a speedy recovery with his new bionic hip!


----------



## mygoldenboys (Mar 7, 2010)

I'm so glad to hear everything went well, you guys have been on my mind today  He's so darn cute! What a great pic.


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

Awww poor little guy. Best wishes for a speedy recovery.


----------



## CAGK71 (Oct 22, 2010)

OMG Danielle...that face just melts my heart! Give him extra cuddles and hugs from me and Storm, k?

Can't wait for Milo to realize for the first time when he walks, runs that there will be no more pain. It will be liberating for him I am sure and you will have one active puppy 

Glad to hear Milo's surgery went well and looking forward to hearing about his progress.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Glad it went well. The next few months will be hard for you and Milo but think of the joy when your little guy can be active pup! He has a sweet face.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

So glad to hear all went well, Danielle. I have had Milo in my thoughts today. 

I think dogs read "us" better than we read ourselves. He knew this AM you had apprehension to what the day would bring. Now the sigh of relief. You have a long road in front of you, you can do it!


----------



## winewinn (Jan 7, 2008)

Milo has such a sweet face! Here is hoping to a quick recovery!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Great news that all went well. All of you will be in my thoughts and prayers as Milo recovers from his surgery and starts his life again feeling no pain! Hugs for all.


----------



## Bud Man Bell (Feb 25, 2007)

Glad to hear surgery went well. Hope he has a great recovery and lots of spoiling.
Bonnie&Buddy


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

Good news. It must be agonizing to wait for him to come home.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I'm so happy to hear his surgery went well!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Happy to hear Milos surgery went well and he is on his way to being a pain free dog...you deserve a Gold medal for taking such good care of your boy. My thoughts are with you guys I hope he is home soon ... update when you can.


----------



## Chelseanr (Oct 3, 2010)

Yay! Go Milo! Glad to hear the surgery went well. I love that picture, what a suck.


----------



## KaMu (May 17, 2010)

I like all the others am relieved its over and Milo is now officially on the road to recovery 
Healing thoughts headed Milos way


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

Three cheers for Milo! I wish him a speedy recovery!!


----------



## kerry (Oct 2, 2010)

Best wishes for a speedy recovery from Oscar and me. Thank goodness Milo has a lovely mum to take care of him x


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Thank goodness....now heal sweet Milo!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Milo*

So glad that Milo did well!

Keep us posted!!


----------



## Summer's Mom (Oct 20, 2010)

Hooray for successful surgery! Sending strength for the rest of the recovery period and praying it all goes super smooth..I know it'll be so worth it.. Wish I could do the same for Summer.. Hugs to you and Milo!


----------



## MilosMommy (May 24, 2010)

Thanks everyone! 

I called and spoke to Milos nurse this afternoon, and he is doing great! They had him up and walking a little bit already and he was able to eat some dinner. The doctor also took him off of his iv fluids (which I guess is a good thing), but he is still on his pain injections. 

I will call again at 9 am for another update.


----------



## dunevlinj (Feb 2, 2009)

Glad to hear his surgery went well. Prayers for a speedy recovery!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Thanks for the Milo update...I was thinking about you, your house is going to seem empty for a few days. :-( Milo will be better than ever in no time...you are a great doggy Mom & Dad. My two boys send healing high fives to Milo.


----------



## MilosMommy (May 24, 2010)

I know, Andrew is working tonight and I'm so lonely. I'm ready for him to come home. We are allowed to go visit him tomorrow but I don't think it is a good idea. I think it will just make me sad and make Milo anxious when we leave.


----------



## vrmueller (Jun 14, 2008)

Such a brave young boy to go through all of this. We wish Milo the best and hope he is home very soon.


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

Poor guy. At least he's though the surgery and now can start healing up. Get your rest while you can!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Thank God for a successful surgery, now all you need is to have Milo back in your home and arms! (((HUGS)))


----------



## Phillyfisher (Jan 9, 2008)

Glad to hear Milo is doing well! He will be home before you know it!


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

So happy Milo had a successful surgery and is recovering with no complications. Here's praying for a speedy recovery and that he will be home soon. What a brave and handsome boy.


----------



## caligal (Jul 28, 2010)

What happens when you get home? Do they give you some type of tranquilizers to keep him still during recovery or is he supposed to move about?

I hope he has a speedy recovery and is no longer in pain. I probably wouldn't visit either. Too confusing, but then again I don't know how long you can last without kissing that sweet head!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Hugs and Kisses to you and Milo. The whole thing totally sucks and I wish you a speedy recovery!!!


----------



## Chelseanr (Oct 3, 2010)

Milos Mom - When Zedd was critically ill in the ICU my vet encouraged us to spend as much time with him as possible, it certainly did wonders for his spirit to see us! I don't think it would be detrimental to him at all seeing as he's probably on some decent pain killers so he won't get to worked up. Of course go with your gut! Just my two cents :]


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

I am so glad Milo's surgery went well. Prayers for a speedy recovery!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

SO happy to hear the surgery went well, and he can now start the recovery. But I also so hear you about missing him. I bet he'd be thrilled to see you tomorrow - and you can just explain why he can't come home yet. I'm sure he'll understand. 

PS That picture in your first post is totally squishable.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

So happy the surgery went well. Congrats on that. I'm sure you'll get through the recovery period just fine too.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Thought about Milo as soon as I woke up this morning. Glad he was doing well during the day yesterday. I'll be watching for an update this morning. Give him a hug from all of us if you decide to go visit him. I will keep all of you in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Teddi was on her feet the first night post op too. Nice to hear isn't it. Actually in Teddi's case I was not really informed she was having surgery, so when her student called and said "all went well and Teddi is up and about" I was a bit shocked. I thought surgery was on Friday, not Wed. Long story but it was ok, I didn't worry about her all day. 

I can understand your apprehension about the visit. I would worry about them getting excited and risking issues post op. He will be fine regardless of your decision, but coming and leaving him might worry him more. Just my opinion, of course Teddi came home the day after. I think letting the vet take care the first few days is a bonus. 

Keep us posted. Get some sleep. It is a bit stressful on you for the first few weeks. Keeping a young dog quiet it is a chore. It will be fine, I just remember the journey. I don't regret it but I don't pretend it was a walk in the park.


----------



## jmamom (Dec 3, 2009)

So glad to hear his surgery went well! I bet you can't wait to have that squishy face in your lap again! Sending lots of love and kisses from me and Josie:smooch:.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Looking for Milo updates...I hope he did well during his evening/night at the vets. 
Are you guys getting much snow in your part of Maryland? I hope you can get out to see him if you planned too.


----------



## Montana's Mommy (Mar 10, 2009)

So glad everything went well - Now comes the hard part. Hang in there.


----------



## MilosMommy (May 24, 2010)

We woke up this morning to 4.5 inches of snow with 6-10 more inches on the way later! So no work for me because I work in the school system 

I called the doctor and he said that Milo is very sore, which is perfectly normal obviously. He said that he is still eating & drinking which is good. When he stands up and tries to put that leg down he lifts it right back up. Right now he is on track to come home tomorrow, but the doctor assured me not to get my hopes up because so much can change in hours. Fingers crossed though.

We are not going to visit him today even though I would love to. I know it would just upset him more when we left and then they would be there with an anxious & upset puppy. And it would upset me when we had to leave as well. I would for sure be crying on the way out.

I try not to think about what he is feeling/going through because it makes me want to cry. I can't wait to bring him home tomorrow HOPEFULLY, even if we have to drive through 15 inches of snow to get there.. and it is about a 40 minute drive on a good day.

Thanks again for the love & support, it means a lot to us.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Hoping you will be able to bring Milo home tomorrow. Wow, that is a lot of snow! Just think, next year he will be able to run and play without pain in the snow. Keeping all of you in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Im glad Milo's surgery was a success, just catching up on the thread, he sounds like a trooper, tomoro will be here before you know it....good thought s for you both as he recovers.....glad he will be pain free now!!!!


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

I'm just reading this thread and so happy Milo's surgery went well. Hang in there, before you know it he will be home and you will be trying to keep him quite. 

Prayers and healing energy to Milo, hope he will be home as expected.


----------



## MelMcGarry (May 2, 2010)

I'm so happy that the surgery went well! Wishing Milo a very speedy recovery. With your love, I'm sure he will do fine! Wishing you all the best.


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

You two are such good puppy parents, Milo is one lucky dog. I know you are worried but I am sure things will be good in the end. Had both my own knees replaced (at the same time--do not recommend that) so I know it will take him a while to get back to better than normal. You have my good thoughts and prayers. Be careful with the snow. Don't want to get in an accident with a doggy patient in the car.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Danielle, when you get Milo home, if he needs to wear the cone of shame, you might consider substituting some clothing instead. When Finn had spinal surgery, he was terrified of the E collar, so I resorted to this. It was emabarrassing for him, but it was very effective. Wishing your pup a speedy recovery; don't worry, he won't remember the pain or hold it against you.


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

I'm so glad the surgery went well! I'm sure that must be rough to not be able to see him right now. But he'll be so happy to you see you when he gets to come home and I hope he has a speedy recovery.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

If Milo has to wear the Ecollar when he comes home, you might check with Petco to see if they have the blow up collar. It is easier on them and you.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

MilosMommy said:


> We woke up this morning to 4.5 inches of snow with 6-10 more inches on the way later! So no work for me because I work in the school system
> 
> I called the doctor and he said that Milo is very sore, which is perfectly normal obviously. He said that he is still eating & drinking which is good. When he stands up and tries to put that leg down he lifts it right back up. Right now he is on track to come home tomorrow, but the doctor assured me not to get my hopes up because so much can change in hours. Fingers crossed though.
> 
> ...


Hang in there! He'll be home soon. I know you are missing him big time.


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

I am just catching this thread now. I am sorry, I really didn't realize his surgery had happened!
I was so pleased to read that he came out of it so well. I can imagine it is very hard to know he is sore. But at least he is being well looked after!

I hope you can all put this behind you soon. At least the first step is over ... the surgery is done, and now the healing begins. Poor little guy!

Hopefully tomorrow he will be well enough to come home to you. But as the vet said, try not to be too disappointed if they feel he would be better there. 

Know we've all been following your story and are rooting for you guys!

Best wishes ... and big kisses to Milo!

Oh yea, and that picture just broke my heart.

Kim


----------



## MilosMommy (May 24, 2010)

Milo is HOME  

Picking him up was one of the saddest things I've ever gone through with him. I cried. He looks so sad and he is so sore. He shouldn't have to go through all of this & it makes me hate his breeder that much more.

The doctor told us that while putting the new hip in there was a VERY SMALL fracture so he put 2 wires around the new hip for safety instead of 1. Milos muscles were bunched & scrunched up so bad, so they had to stretch them A LOT which is why he is so sore. But the new stretched muscle will help keep the new hip in place.

Milo has lots of antibiotics and pain medicine to take and he has a pain patch for the next few days. He is also on a tranquilizer because the doctor said he was trying to move around too much.

Of course there is 10 inches of snow outside when he comes home with a brand new hip. That worries the crap out of me. Just walking him from the car into the house was HARD. Milo has no energy to walk and he is so heavy.

I haven't got a good look at his leg because he has been laying on it.

Here he is on the car ride home  poor baby.








And now he is sleeping in his pen








"After every hurricane comes a rainbow" is what I keep telling myself. This is Milos hurricane & running this summer will be his rainbow. It's a long road but it's worth it.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

So glad to hear Milo is home!!!! The poor guy.....what a sweet innocent face!!! Bless his precious little heart.

I love the saying underneath his pictures!!! I can't wait to see pictures of Milo running through the grass and fields this summer...

Milo reminds me soooo much of Austin in that 2nd picture. I can't help but want to go through the computer and just cuddle him!!!


----------



## jmamom (Dec 3, 2009)

Oh that poor angel. Its so not fair that he has to go through this. Could you try one of those potty patches to get through the winter? We have so much snow here I can't imagine how hard it must have been for him to walk outside.
You'll get through, we'll all support you, and I can't wait until you post those first pictures of him running as fast as he can!!!!!
Hugs and kisses Milo!!!!!!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Hang in there Danielle. I am going to say something that is not popular, I think if breeders ever had to go through what you and I have gone through, I think they would be even more conscientious than even the good ones are now. I hear all the time "fair is a pass". ONLY if the dog has a strong background of good and excellent to back it up. I would rather see fair hips taken out of the breeding pool. Is it really necessary to breed fair hips if siblings have good or excellent? My band wagon and I know it is not a popular one. However I do know there is more to eradicating HD than just breeding. 

Milo did have worse looking pictures than Teddi's. He will be fine, and goldens are famous for the sad brown eyes. I have said it before, it is a long road, and hard on the humans. I found it emotionally exhausting, BUT and it is a really big BUT.... The end result is wort all the hardship you will go through. Teddi was sore but I think her "pain" was gone in about a week. It will get better. 

Glad Milo is home. He will love being loved on.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I'm glad Milo is home safe now... that first picture of him is so sad! I'm sure he'll recover from this quickly, but he'll be ready before his leg is ready for him to use. Just make sure to keep him quiet (I'm sure you already know to).


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Poor you...poor Milo. My thoughts are with you guys. Heal quick big guy their are tennis balls and squirrels to chase!!!


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

Poor guy, hope he's feeling better soon. They do recover faster than we think for sure though, so soon he'll be up and bugging you!

As for removing all 'fairs' from the gene pool, not sure if that's feasable, but at least responsible breeders should look at the bigger picture and not breed fair to fair. Even then it's only part of the problem in most cases....


----------



## MilosMommy (May 24, 2010)

Milo has been home for just a few hours and taking care of him is already tiring. Taking him outside to use the bathroom is a challenge and so far I have failed. Getting him up & down the steps is a huge struggle. And he has yet to pee.

And the weather outside is horrible. Stupid snow. Stupid ice. I'm afraid I will fall while holding him or he will fall and get hurt. I would rather me get hurt than him.. I have insurance! (my dad fell tonight & broke his ankle on both sides, this has added to my fear 100%)

Any way, here is baby boy sleeping and a good look at his hip.









That is not the "happy healthy Golden" that Ds Golden Delights promises on her website.


----------



## MelMcGarry (May 2, 2010)

Oooh, poor sweet Milo. I'm glad that he is home with you, but it certainly does stink that the snow and ice are making it so hard for you and him and making a stressful time even worse for all of you - your dad included It's easy for me to say, but think positive thoughts and make sure to remember what a great person you are. YOU need to heal your soul as well. Blessings!


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

Oh poor baby. But he is so lucky to have a wonderful Mommy. Spoil him rotten these next few weeks. I know how you feel, it is so hard watching them and not being able to make everything ok. Milo will be up and about before you know it and keeping him quiet will be the hardest thing you do. Best wishes to both of you.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Poor Milo  
Maybe invest in some puppy pads for the next few days if it's hard to get him to go out in all that snow. He may go on them, but maybe not. It's worth a try to say the least.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Poor Milo, his little shaved leg is going to get cold outside with our bad weather  You both need to be brave...he will heal quickly and you have done a wonderful thing for him. Milo is one lucky boy to have you and your husband...some pups aren't so lucky they end up in rescue or worse with HD has bad as his. Healing kisses coming Milos way. 
So sorry to hear about your Dad...healing thoughts coming his way too (no kisses) ;-)


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so glad he's home. He will improve by leaps and bounds in the next few days. You'll be amazed! I am sorry you're having to deal with snow and ice, though. That does make it more difficult.


----------



## tbliss (Mar 26, 2009)

Glad to hear that everything went well.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

I missed this last night as I was outside shoveling our snow. Poor Milo, poor you. I hope and pray that you can get through all this without anymore added stress. Milo is always on my mind. Prayers and good thoughts coming your way....


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

Oh I would think about puppy pads as close to the door as possible, or make him sleep closer to the door. It will only be for a few weeks.

Maybe something loose around his leg, or boxers to keep him warm?
Poor guy. He will adjust in a few days and so will you. 

Just keep everything close to him...and if he is ignoring water - give him some of that snow. I have not yet met a golden who will not eat snow!

Healing wishes coming his way.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Oh, poor love. I'm so glad he's home, though. And I know he is, too. He'll sleep much better - and therefore heal faster. Hang in there - you'll get used to helping him and moving him (and getting him outside). What's the timeline for recovery?


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Milo, sending you healing thoughts and many kisses.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Aw Im glad to hear he is feeling somewhat better. Joey and I wish you a speedy recovery Milo!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Hobbes had double OCD shoulder surgery at nine months old, so I an relate. Make sure as he feels better, he doesn't overdo.....that is the hard part! But it will all be worth it in the long run. Hobbes now runs and keeps up with the rest, with NO LIMP......so glad we did it for him...it is tough, but so worth it!


----------



## MilosMommy (May 24, 2010)

I woke up early this morning to give Milo his food & medicine and to try and keep him on a good 8 am/8 pm schedule for everything (that's what the nurses were doing).

Milo wouldn't eat, but he was drinking. I gave him some frozen applesauce. But he won't touch his kibble or a TREAT. So I called the doctor to see if I should give him his medicine on an empty stomach or not. The doctor said to take off his pain patch because it is taking away his appetite and to only give him his antibiotic and one of the pain medications (so he isn't on his tranquilizer or the other pain medicine). And to keep offering him food through out the day.

At first he would eat if we hand fed him, but that only worked for a few bites. And I don't want him to think we are going to hand feed him every meal any way.

So his 8 am medicine turned into 10 am medicine, messing up his schedule of course.

He has peed twice today, woo! But that's it  

He is wearing one of those blow up collars because he isn't on the tranquilizer and is very alert when he isn't sleeping. But he has slept most of the day because going outside takes all of his engery.

Oh and tonight is my first night alone with Milo so all of the nursing/potty breaks is on me and that is scarey. AND it's snowing again, arrgghh.

Here's a picture of him being a little princess diva snubbing his food & waiting to be hand fed.


----------



## loverofgldns (Feb 22, 2010)

The poor sweetheart!!! It seems as thought it will be a long road for both of you, but in the end it will be worth it. Milo is lucky to have you!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Please don't worry about spoiling him by hand feeding him. He needs to be nurtured right now and isn't going to expect to be hand fed once he's feeling better. I wonder if you could pick up some canned food for him? That may be more appetizing to him.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

if you have a target by you - they sell microwave rice...ready in five minutes.

Get some of the brown rice and put some chicken broth on it...he will eat that.
(get low sodium chicken broth)

That is what my guys get - it's my version of chicken soup when they are not feeling well. 

Plus being on the medication the nuggets might be rough on the tummy. Chicken is good as well.


----------



## MilosMommy (May 24, 2010)

I just don't want to hand feed him because he will eat ONE piece at a time from your hand. Feeding him 2 cups twice a day that way will be no fun, I know that is so selfish. But he isn't eating from my hand any way. Or the frozen applesauce either.

I have some canned food that I am going to try for his dinner. He has never had canned food so I am sure he will at least eat some of it.


----------



## MilosMommy (May 24, 2010)

Thanks- if he wont touch the canned food I will try that! I also have some "special" food from our vet for when he has an upset stomach so if all else fails I can give him that, he LOVES it. I actually just remembered that we have it.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

MilosMommy said:


> I just don't want to hand feed him because he will eat ONE piece at a time from your hand. Feeding him 2 cups twice a day that way will be no fun, I know that is so selfish. But he isn't eating from my hand any way. Or the frozen applesauce either.
> 
> I have some canned food that I am going to try for his dinner. He has never had canned food so I am sure he will at least eat some of it.


If you put a little broth on the nuggets...that will work as well.
My vet once told me sometimes when they won't eat - and only with the hand feeding they are doing it for you...not because they want to eat. 

I think Milo missed his mom.


----------



## MilosMommy (May 24, 2010)

Your vet is probably right because he looked at me like "okay mom I ate happy?"

He sleeps 90% of the time. Whenever I hear him awake I go in and sit in his pen with him and give him some love, then he falls right back asleep. I think I miss him more than he misses me!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Noey, your vet is so right. Any time I've had to hand feed, they look at me after eating a couple of bites like they are making sure I'm happy with them. 

Milosmom, I don't think you're being selfish, just overwhelmed. Just remember, this spoiling only needs to go on for a few days and by then he'll be feeling so much better!


----------



## MilosMommy (May 24, 2010)

I called my mom and she is making him some chicken and rice and sending it over  spoiled boy.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

That is sweet even Milo's grandma is getting in on the spoiling. I hope he eats for you, poor baby.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

That's so sweet that Milo's getting spoiled by his Grandma. I sure hope he eats it.

The vet may have a food called A/D which is a canned food. If a dog won't eat it, something is seriously wrong. I think you can only get it at the vet's office, though.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Just checking in and reading the last post since mine this a.m. Hoping your evening goes well with you and Milo. Hugs from Cathy and Gunner


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

I hope Milo has a restful evening and is feeling a little better tomorrow. Hopefully this snow and ice will keep melting.


----------



## Waggily Tail (Jan 11, 2009)

MilosMommy, what a heartbreaking story. You will find the strength to get thru this because you are obviously good parents. 

i/d canned food by Prescription Diet helped Maggie get back on track after a gastrointestional problem of unknown origin last week (we didn't have a grandmother to cook up chicken and rice!). Vet said to offer a small meatball of it every hour as long as she kept it down. She wouldn't touch her food but loved this stuff. Weaned her off after 4 days and now she's back to her regular food.

Prayers and huggzz to you and Milo, what a sweet and brave boy


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Wishing Milo a speedy recovery.... good luck to you both.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm adding another voice to don't worry about hand feeding him now. He probably just feels so wrong right now, he's just not up to eating. He'll be hoovering his dish in no time. Poor boy. I'm glad he's sleeping lots, but I hear you about missing him. I hope he's back on his feet soon. He doesn't KNOW the fabulousness he'll be feeling - all thanks to you!


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Poor baby,,,I hope he gets to feeling better real soon....has he eaten yet?


----------



## KaMu (May 17, 2010)

So glad he is home and recovering. The sedation is best right now poor little fella........Just love him and please take care of you to.

I was thinking that maybe the pain meds are making him just a little nauseous if you call the vet I wonder if he wouldn't give you some anti nausea meds for him. That might help a bit.

Thinking of you all...........


----------



## MilosMommy (May 24, 2010)

Milo ate chicken and rice with his Fromm last night and this morning. He wasn't crazy about it at first but then he ate it.

He is on all of his pain meds & antibiotics today but I chose not to sedate him. Taking him outside is much easier when he isn't sedated and he is still sleeping all day on his own without the tranquilizer.

He seems more alert and happy today


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Happy to hear Milo is a little happier today...I hope each day gets a little better for him and you. Good to hear he has eaten a little. Sending lots of kisses for your sweet boy.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Glad to hear Milo is happier today and ate for you last night. I pray he continues to improve for you each day.


----------



## MilosMommy (May 24, 2010)

The snow is such a tease! Poor baby, he really wants to play but all he can do is lay down in it for a few minutes.. and eat as much as he can!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Milo must be feeling a little better trying to roll in the snow. It must feel good, but his bald leg is going to get frostbite!!! Thanks for the update..been thinking about your buddy.


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

Oh Milo Buddy, I know it's hard not playing in all that lovely snow, but hang in there and heal. You have many many more years for romping in the snow - pain free.

So happy to see him smile again.


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

Sounds like you're taking such good care of him! I hope his recovery continues to have no hiccups. It does sound like he is making small improvements each day.

I too am of the school of thought to just spoil him rotten. It's only temporary.

I have you guys in my thoughts! I am just so encouraged by how well he seems to be doing. It must break your heart everyday to look at him. I know it would mine.

Best wishes!! You're a great mom to your boy!

Kim


----------



## MelMcGarry (May 2, 2010)

It put a smile on my face to see Milo rolling in the snow...well, at least 'trying' to roll in the snow! Keep feeling better Milo!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Milo*

I agree - Milo must be feeling pretty good to try and roll in the snow.
Just think how MUCH BETTER he will feel, in the long run!!
Guess you have to make sure Milo doesn't do too much, too soon!!


----------



## MilosMommy (May 24, 2010)

I am trying to make sure he doesn't do too much, but do you know how hard it is to keep a Golden out of the snow!? lol it's tough. We shoveled an area in the backyard down to the grass, but he still heads right into the snow.. just to lay down and stick his nose in it, he can't resist.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Gosh, it was great to see Milo in the snow. I'm glad he is feeling like rolling in the snow. That is a good sign. Praying for his continued improvement.


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

Milo looks great. Jaro was neutered on the same day as Milo's surgery and it has been difficult to keep him quiet--but then the difference between the two surgeries is great. After I had my knees replaced I didn't eat for months--and believe me for that is really saying something because I like to eat like a golden. Some of the lack of appetite is from post surgery pain and some from the pain meds. Lack of appetite after surgery is common. So I am guessing it is pretty much the same for dogs as people. As long as he is eating something and pees and poops you are fine. Eventually he will be back to normal. We are keeping good thoughts for you all.


----------



## tessalover (Nov 29, 2009)

Danielle just think next winter he will be ripping through that snow like nothing ever happened!!!
Milo your in my prayers!


----------



## MilosMommy (May 24, 2010)

Our major problem is that Milo hasn't pooped yet. When we picked him up the doctor said to call him if he hasn't pooped by Monday. Time is ticking so I hope he goes soon!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Could part of the problem be all the medication he is taking? I know that can happen with humans. I believe it tends to bind people so why not dogs? I wonder if there is anything that can be given to help him go? I'll be praying for a good poop for Milo :crossfing.


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

That is common after big surgery. The anesthesia slows down everything in the body. Monday is two days away. Like the vet said if it hasn't happened by then they will probably give him some doggy laxative. Not to worry. Like I said, very common.


----------



## ladyhawk (Mar 9, 2010)

Just wanted to send some moral and pray support your way. 
Like so many have said, you and your husband/boyfriend (can't remember which)
are awesome parents and he will do great.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Milo*

It takes them time to poop after a big surgery.
Praying Milo poops soon!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Milo, go poop! Sending kisses.


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

Praying for poop for Milo!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

It not only takes time to have a bowel movement after surgery, but I found this to be the most uncomfortable position for Shadow to be in. Nothing else seemed to phase him. There were days that I tried to support his body when he went into position. 

Glad to hear surgery went well. Shadow's story is on here somewhere along with photos from his FHO (7 months of age) and THR (11 months of age). Shadow is now 8 years old and still doing well.


----------



## MilosMommy (May 24, 2010)

Thanks for the support but Milo didn't poop today  he will go outside again later tonight and in the morning, if there is no poop by then I will have to call the doctor.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

MilosMommy said:


> Our major problem is that Milo hasn't pooped yet. When we picked him up the doctor said to call him if he hasn't pooped by Monday. Time is ticking so I hope he goes soon!


Flora didn't poop for 3 days after her knee surgery, and we had to take her into the vet's office to have her bladder expressed after she refused to urinate after 2 days. :doh: The pooping thing is normal, the peeing thing... is just Flora.

Glad things are going well!!


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

You will get through this. It is so difficult when you are living with the stress and worry about your dear pup but one day you will be able to look back on it and be glad you gave your pup this opportunity.
My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Hoping for some good news in the a.m. Glad he is doing o.k. but hoping his system will let him go for you soon. In my thoughts and prayers...


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Checking on your boy...I hope he pooped and is doing ok.


----------



## MilosMommy (May 24, 2010)

He pooped  twice!

Thank goodness he doesn't have to go back to the doctors!


----------



## kateann1201 (Jan 9, 2011)

Yay! Good for Milo =) I hope he's doing well.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Way to go, Milo! How is he doing today?


----------



## jmamom (Dec 3, 2009)

Yay Milo!!! I wonder who is more relieved - you or him?? Josie probably would have waited until we were outside the vet's office, but she's not a good boy like Milo! Keep getting better Milo!!!!!


----------



## MilosMommy (May 24, 2010)

Milo is doing pretty good healing wise.. his incision looks like it is healing very nicely. He hasn't tried to touch his staples at all so that has helped it.

He is starting to feel good and pain free and really wants out of his pen. I feel like he is getting depressed because he has to stay in there and he doesn't understand why. He just lays in there and looks up at me with the saddest eyes. The doctor said it is best to keep him in another room and not in the main living room because he will just get too excited. He is in a pen in a room right off of our living room. If he lays at the end of the pen where the gate is he can see our tv. In a few weeks I might try to let him out and see if he will lay on his bed in the living room and not go any where, but not til his staples are out and he is off of his medicine. Right now I feel more comfortable leaving him in his pen full time. But we do go lay with him and pet him whenever we hear that he is awake.

Going outside does take all of his energy and when he comes back in he sleeps for a few hours so that is helpful.

We are supposed to get a quarter inch of ice tonight and tomorrow night so I am dreading that. I might pick up some puppy pads for tomorrow just to be safe. I don't think he is ready to walk on ice.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

I hope you guys missed the ice...we didn't get as much as they were calling for and as of right now it's to warm so we might only get rain later this evening. 
How is Mr. Milo today? Still doing better everyday I hope? Chester & Murphy send healing wishes and lots of slobber ;-)


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Thinking of Milo and hoping all is well.


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

We got sleet last night and Jaro just was curious about the inch of it on the ground, but it was not slick--more rough. If you get that kind you should be ok to go out. We are suppose to get freezing rain next--and that really is no fun--when the power lines go down.


----------



## MilosMommy (May 24, 2010)

We got a glaze of ice on everything lastnight.. enough to close schools today. Tonight is supposed to be worse with .25-.50 inch of freezing rain/ice. So I am sure schools will be closed tomorrow as well.

Last night I noticed a gross looking spot on the inside of Milos leg. It was puffy, red, and oozy looking. I thought it was a sore. This morning I called the doctor and he said to bring Milo there because he didn't understand what I was saying.. with the ice and a 40 min car ride for him I decided to go to our local vet instead and have them call him and explain in medical terms. Turns out when they did his surgery they put a drape over him and when they pulled the drape off a sticky piece stuck to him and irritated his skin. The vet pulled it right off no problem and it looks much better now, just slightly irritated/puffy. The best part, she didn't charge us  woo! Our vet is so nice and they all love Milo. They couldn't believe how well he was doing for being 7 days post op!

He is getting better every day. He amazes me. He is such a trooper.


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

Great local vet. She sounds like a dream. Hope you don't get too much freezing rain--I am really worried about our power going out.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Milo, you are such a trooper and a super sweetheart. Keep getting better every day. Hope we all don't get the ice tonight.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Good for you Danielle to question everything. I remember being on infection alert. Glad it was a non issue. 

I remember having to get Teddi's sutures out. The surgeon hour plus away, said to have my regular vet do it. My reg vet is 1 mile from home. However I REALLY did not want to load Teddi in the car, and I have removed sutures before so I asked if I could borrow the tool and take them out myself. Sure. There was one suture, I could NOT get out. We loaded up Teddi, the clinic helped me get her out of the car, my vet could not get it out. One of the techs who take more sutures out than vets, finally got out. I hated having to take Teddster anywhere. It is so nerve wracking. 

Yup we had ice after Teddi was cleared for short walks....not happening.


----------



## MilosMommy (May 24, 2010)

Doesn't he look much better than in that first picture I posted a week ago? Amazing.


----------



## Karen2 (Jan 5, 2009)

Milo looks so good.
He looks like he is a good boy.
Is he sleeping a lot yet, hope so, sleep is good for healing.
Hope things are going ok with you too.
Bless you for caring so much for your boy.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Looking good Milo!!!! Thanks for the update.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Glad to hear Milo is doing well. I'm glad your vet was able to help you with Milo instead of having to go see the specialist. Our weather is getting really bad here right now too. Take care. Keeping all of you in my thoughts.


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

It amazes me at how fast they bounce back. So happy to hear that Milo is doing better.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

I think youth is on his side. Younger dogs (and humans) recover much faster that older. 

You go Milo, and you be a good boy and listen to your mom. She is not torturing you really. You will get better than you were before. I promise.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Glad to hear that Milo is doing well. Poor guy, I just want to smother him in kisses and feed him lots of cookies...I know, the wrong thing to do. |


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

How about an update on our precious, Milo? Hope each day he feels a little better. Hugs!


----------



## MilosMommy (May 24, 2010)

Milo is doing very well 

He is currently tasting a bit of freedom and laying in the living room. I set up a nice little spot with a blanket and his bed, of course he doesn't want to lay there though lol. He is laying between the couch and the coffee table (a spot he goes when he knows I don't have enough room to move him) so I think he is hoping he can stay out here a while.

He is off of all pain medicine but you wouldn't even know, he is ready to get back to normal.

Oh and last night he got a get well soon present in the mail from his little Corgi cousin in IL! Every one is so sweet to my boy.


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

I am so pleased to read that Milo continues to do so well post-surgery. I loved seeing that picture of him - his eyes look so bright and alert!
I give you guys so much credit for taking such good care of your boy. I know he's like your child, but still - that operation is going to increase his quality of life so much. And I know you made lots of sacrifices to make it happen!!

I am happy, too, that he gets to spend some time in the living area with you. Especially when you're home and able to monitor him.

Way to go Milo!! 
And like Mrs. C, I just want to give that boy so many kisses!!

Continued good healing, little man!!

Kim


----------



## MilosMommy (May 24, 2010)

Milo is enjoying his freedom to the fullest! He learned VERY QUICK that if he wanted to stay out he had to lay down. He has been out all day and is really listening, plus it is helping with his "stay" command. I'm happy, he's happy, it's a good day!


----------



## ladyhawk (Mar 9, 2010)

He looks great. Has his leg tucked up nicely.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

I told you Danielle, he would figure it out! Make sure you stay with him 100% though. Don't trust him. I would hate for him to try to get on the couch or something if you aren't looking. 

I am so glad it is going well. It helps get through the stress on us. 

Someday.... when this is behind you. I need to scan and email some pictures that I just saw in my latest issue of Clean Run (agility magazine) Made my back squirm. We can realize how lucky we are.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Milo*

So glad that Milo is doing well, but watch that he doesn't try to jump on couch or chew on himself when you aren't looking-I speak from experience-it only takes 2 seconds and they are off to the races!!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Continued good wishes for a speedy recovery for Milo....


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

glad to see Milo is doing well. He has all day to think about how to stay out of his new living area - so I bet as he starts to feel better he gets more ideas.


----------



## MilosMommy (May 24, 2010)

Milo go his staples out today 

The surgeon said that he is healing very nicely. He has 2 more weeks of walking with the sling and then he can walk on his own.

The surgeon is just a little worried about his knee now. Before Milo couldn't put any weight on his back legs because of his hips, but now that he can he is worried that he will mess his knee up. Maybe because his knees aren't used to having a lot of weight on them? I'm a little confused about it because I didn't go today and am just going off what Andrew told me. 

Any way all is good here, Milo is doing fantastic. He thinks that he is back to normal. The smoke detector went off and he hopped up and ran into the kitchen before I could stop him :doh: I almost died.

We have been very lucky with his speedy and amazing recovery. 

Now if his fur would just grow back I'd be a happy camper lol, he still looks funny. When we are outside with him and people drive/walk by they stare at him  but they don't know so I can't blame them.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

I've been wondering how he was doing. Glad to hear things are going well and I hope that the knee won't be an issue. Hugs for Milo!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

I'm so glad to read that Milo is healing nicely.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I'm glad to hear that Milo is doing great!

I'd maybe call your vet and see if they can explain to you about his knee. I have no idea what they are talking about and I'm sure they would gladly explain it to you.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Happy to hear a good update on Milo....you guys are in my thoughts.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Hopefully when he can start walking again he will build muscle that will help his knees. It would be really beneficial if can do water therapy.


----------



## MilosMommy (May 24, 2010)

mylissyk said:


> Hopefully when he can start walking again he will build muscle that will help his knees. It would be really beneficial if can do water therapy.


He will start water therapy probably around 8 weeks post op when the doctor clears him to start


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Milos Mommy*

Milos Mommy

So glad that Milo gets his staples out today-that is a milestone.

I know you will follow all of the Doctor's orders!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

So you had your "uh oh" moment.  We all have them. Does make your heart stop.

Glad Milo had a good appointment. Keep going Milo, you will get there.


----------



## kerry (Oct 2, 2010)

So pleased to hear that he is making a good recovery


----------



## MilosMommy (May 24, 2010)

Maxs Mom said:


> So you had your "uh oh" moment.  We all have them. Does make your heart stop.
> 
> Glad Milo had a good appointment. Keep going Milo, you will get there.


oh yea, I really thought I was going to have a heart attack, but he was just wagging his tail and shaking his butt, he had no idea what was going on lol

Every day is getting harder to keep him calm but he is getting SO much better at the "stay" and "lay down" command so that's good. I'm sure he forgot all of his other obedience training by now though :doh:


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

Yay for Milo!! So happy that he is recovering so quick. It is really amazing how resilient dogs are.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Is he trying to walk on the leg already?


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

You can teach him some sitting or down tricks. Like wave, or put a cookie on his foot and leave it... I am bad with tricks, but he can still be learning even when he is out of commission.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

mylissyk said:


> Is he trying to walk on the leg already?


Teddi was "toeing" her THR leg before her staples were out. Trying to use it soon after that. They know so much pain before the surgery, it is not such a big deal to them after.


----------



## MilosMommy (May 24, 2010)

Oh yea he has been walking on it for days now, tip toeing any way. Even the day he came home he would put it down, take one step, and then lift it up when he realized it hurts. He has gotten rather good & QUICK on 3 legs though lol.


----------



## MilosMommy (May 24, 2010)

Maxs Mom said:


> You can teach him some sitting or down tricks. Like wave, or put a cookie on his foot and leave it... I am bad with tricks, but he can still be learning even when he is out of commission.


Yea I should try teaching him some easy tricks.

My cousin got him a toy that you put treats in to keep him occupied, but he has only played with it once because he starts throwing it around and chasing it lol he looks for excuses to get up.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Milo*

How is Milo doing?


----------



## MilosMommy (May 24, 2010)

I had to share this with everyone because I am so excited!

I was just sitting on the couch and Milo was laying on the floor. Out of no where he just stood up and started walking around the living room on all 4 legs without hopping, limping, or tip toeing! I screached how proud I was and what a good boy he is! He looked over at me with a spark in his eye like he knew what he was doing and he was proud. It was beautiful! I'm holding back happy tears! He is currently strolling around the living room smiling 

(I know he needs to lay down & rest, but this is a moment I'm gonna let him have right now!)


----------



## CAGK71 (Oct 22, 2010)

MilosMommy said:


> I had to share this with everyone because I am so excited!
> 
> I was just sitting on the couch and Milo was laying on the floor. Out of no where he just stood up and started walking around the living room on all 4 legs without hopping, limping, or tip toeing! I screached how proud I was and what a good boy he is! He looked over at me with a spark in his eye like he knew what he was doing and he was proud. It was beautiful! I'm holding back happy tears! He is currently strolling around the living room smiling
> 
> (I know he needs to lay down & rest, but this is a moment I'm gonna let him have right now!)


So happy for Milo! He's going to be one happy pup when he gets full mobility.

make sure you post a video so we can all witness his comeback :artydude


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Yeah Milo! That is so cute that he is so proud of himself. Sending good wishes for his continued recovery.


----------



## jmamom (Dec 3, 2009)

Yay Milo! I'm so happy for you both!


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

Awww, such a great update!! Way to go Milo!


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

MilosMommy said:


> I had to share this with everyone because I am so excited!
> 
> I was just sitting on the couch and Milo was laying on the floor. Out of no where he just stood up and started walking around the living room on all 4 legs without hopping, limping, or tip toeing! I screached how proud I was and what a good boy he is! He looked over at me with a spark in his eye like he knew what he was doing and he was proud. It was beautiful! I'm holding back happy tears! He is currently strolling around the living room smiling
> 
> (I know he needs to lay down & rest, but this is a moment I'm gonna let him have right now!)


I am so happy for Milo and you, that is truly a wonderful moment, treasure it.


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

Way to go, Milo


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

How is Milo doing now?


----------



## MelMcGarry (May 2, 2010)

So happy to hear that Milo is doing so well. How exciting for you!


----------



## KaMu (May 17, 2010)

awwwe.... Im just reading this from the 18th and what a* feel good moment* for you.......I shared that moment with you just now! Wonderful news...........I can just picture him walking around and smiling


----------



## MilosMommy (May 24, 2010)

Milo is doing great! Better than ever actually! 

He is walking so nice without his sling and his hair is starting to grow back.

He has his 8 week post op appointment next week! Woo! It is the half way mark and I didn't think we would ever make it this far. 

Yesterday he was laying in the living room and I went into the kitchen to get a drink. Normally I say "Milo stay!" before I even move, but he was asleep so I didn't bother. I was in the kitchen for a minute IF that and when I came back in the room he was laying on the couch! :doh: I walked in and was shocked! He wouldn't even look at me because he knew he shouldn't be up there lol. Guess it's time to start being even more careful because he is getting sneaky!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm glad Milo is feeling well enough to be sneaky and hope nest week's appt goes great.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Great news for Milo! Keep up the good work fella!


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

That is so cute. Milo is definitely feeling good! You are doing a great job.


----------



## MilosMommy (May 24, 2010)

2golddogs said:


> That is so cute. Milo is definitely feeling good! You are doing a great job.


Thanks so much!


----------



## MilosMommy (May 24, 2010)

I had to snap a picture to text Andrew and show him what his boy was doing. Notice that he's trying to avoid making eye contact? lol


----------



## Our3dogs (Apr 3, 2008)

How funny. He is most likely thinking, if I don't look her in the eye she won't know I am up here. Glad to hear you made it to the 1/2 way mark and he is doing well.


----------



## MilosMommy (May 24, 2010)

We had Milos 8 week check up today and I was so excited because we've made it half way through this and it would be all over soon. And they told us at 8 weeks he would be released for short walks. I couldn't wait! They took him back to do x-rays and then called us back when they were done. The doctor starts by saying that his hip is healing fantastically! It looks really good and he is so pleased with how it turned out. The muscle is so tight that he is pretty much in the clear and it shouldn't pop out or mess up from here on. Woo hoo! I was so happy. 

Then his face changed and here it came.. the but. As soon as he said but, I literally had to hold back tears, I knew it wouldn't be good. "But I'm not happy with his knee" he said. He said that by now Milo should be walking 100% normal and he isn't. Basically, his hip dysplasia was SO bad that when they fixed his hip it shifted his knee. We were aware of this from his 4 week check up, but he thought it would shift back, the muscle would loosen up, and fix itself. He said that hes only ever had 1 dog whose knee didn't fix itself but that was with a totally diferent type of hip replacement. Milo is now his second. 

So next week Milo goes in for knee surgery. They are cutting his knee and placing it where it needs to be. I don't remember what it's called but on our surgery paper it says "Stifle/Pat Lux/Unilateral SM." He will only stay in the hospital for 1 night and then will come home. But this starts us back at square one and I'm devestated. 

The good news (if you can call it "good news") is that since he didn't warn us that this could happen (because he honestly didn't think it would) he gave us a 50% discount on the surgery.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Milo is soooo lucky to have you. Fingers crossed that the surgery goes well and your boy is enjoying the sunshine soon!


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Well Im glad Milo's hips are back to normal, sorry to hear about his knee, and that he has to have surgery again I will keep him in my prayers, and hope :crossfing that the knee surgery is a success, and he will be romping in the sun in no time......good luck....


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

So happy and sad for you at the same time. Poor you guys and Milo....I hope he heals quick from the 2nd surgery. You are the bestest of doggy parents. Update when you can.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so glad to hear this fantastic news! Great job mom and dad!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

OMG, I'm so sorry to hear that Milo, you and your husband has to go through another surgery AGAIN! I can't imagine how you felt when he told you. I'm happy that they are giving you a discount. It's wonderful news that the hip is healing. How long for recovery for the knee?

I just found out that they opened a dog/cat rehab center right down the street from me. It made me feel good that IF anything ever happens to Gunner I have a place right around the corner. They have special pools for them to swim. I'm going to check it out just to see it. Does Milo have to do any of that kind of therapy?


----------



## MilosMommy (May 24, 2010)

cathyjobray said:


> OMG, I'm so sorry to hear that Milo, you and your husband has to go through another surgery AGAIN! I can't imagine how you felt when he told you. I'm happy that they are giving you a discount. It's wonderful news that the hip is healing. How long for recovery for the knee?
> 
> I just found out that they opened a dog/cat rehab center right down the street from me. It made me feel good that IF anything ever happens to Gunner I have a place right around the corner. They have special pools for them to swim. I'm going to check it out just to see it. Does Milo have to do any of that kind of therapy?


Milo was supposed to start water therapy and walks after this visit but he can't  we have a place like that in our town thankfully, so when he does need to go it isn't far.

Recovery for the knee is 2-3 months, so it isn't too bad. But I just feel like we are starting all over again. He will be back to spending all of his time in the crate wearing the blown up collar and on tons of medicine  poor guy!


----------



## Montana's Mommy (Mar 10, 2009)

I am so sorry about the news on Milo - He is very lucky to have a loving and caring mommy and daddy that will take great care of him. He was given to you for a special reason. Thank you for taking care of Milo - he is such a cutie. He will be in my prayers.


----------



## MilosMommy (May 24, 2010)

This is Milos pretty new hip, he really did a good job! 

I snapped a picture when the doctor left the room.


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

Why do bad things happen to good people and dogs? Milo is one lucky pup. And you two are really tops in my book.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

So happy Milos hip is ok, but Im so sorry about his knee....sending hugs and pets...


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

You know, there really will be one day in the future that this is all behind you and he will be able to run and play and have fun! I wish I could fast forward for you!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

So sorry about the setback. My original golden had patellar surgery (tibial crest transposition) and it was very successful. Good luck and best wishes. Liked the radiograph.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

I know we have talked via email. Hang in there Danielle. Milo is LUCKY LUCKY LUCKY to have you. He loves you for what you are doing for him. I know this is hard, we are here for you. 

{{hugs}}


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Fingers crossed that Milo sails through the knee surgery! Great job so far on your part....you will be able to smile about all this by summertime.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

It is wonderful that his hip has healed so well but I am sorry to hear he needs surgery for the knee. I think I would have had tears in my eyes too. I hope the surgery is successful and Milo is walking and running by time good weather comes. Hang in there, you guys are doing such a great job taking care of Milo. He is a real doll.


----------



## jmamom (Dec 3, 2009)

Love the good news - hate the bad news. Good luck with the knee surgery - at least Milo gets to keep his pen a little longer, that will make him happy!


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

Sorry to hear about the knee, happy to hear about the hip. Sounds like he will be living a life of not having to worry about his hip and that's great news. Give Milo an extra hug for us, I'm so sorry he has to go through the owchies again and I hope your wallet keeps on kicking too - so rough on many levels for you. Hugs to you!


----------



## MilosMommy (May 24, 2010)

Milos knee surgery was yesterday and we picked him up this morning. The doctor said that he really had to move his knee and it was worse than he thought. But now he's good to go. And hopefully this is the last of his surgeries FOREVER.

He seems to be in a lot more pain with this surgery than his hip replacement. Maybe because he had a few days at the hospital with that one. He's panting a lot, which means he's in pain right?

Good news is that he is eating and drinking. Just gave him all of his medicine and he's asleep... hopefully he's out for the night. He's being a good sport about all of this.

















He will never want to leave that pen after another 8 weeks in it!


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

Poor baby. I'm glad all went well and hope he heals as fast as possible. Jenny and Sailor send lots of doggie kisses.


----------



## jmamom (Dec 3, 2009)

Aw, poor Milo, he's such a good boy! At least he has his comfy pen, though. Pretty soon you'll be painting it for him, putting posters on the walls, LOL. Feel better soon Milo!!!!


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

I'm sorry I've missed all of this as it was happening from the very beginning. Now that I've read the entire thread and am all caught up, I feel so relieved for Milo. I'm sorry this all happened to Milo. I'm so glad you came here to share your story. Many prayers from the folks here at the forum for a healthy recovery. Best wishes Milo. Heal and be well. Godspeed


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Yay! I'm so glad Milo's knee surgery went well. Poor guy...enough of these surgeries. I will keep you, your husband and Milo in my thoughts and prayers. You are such a great mom and dad! Hugs to Milo. Please keep us updated on his recovery. Rest well tonight, Milo.....:smooch:


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Poor pup. I hope he heals quickly and he doesn't need to ever have surgery again.


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

Poor baby, and poor you guys. When he is good to go, he will be gold for sure.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Having been thru my Sally girl with patella surgery (back in 1990, when there were few good pain meds) I can tell you it is very painful. Panting is definitely a sign of discomfort.
And the fact he stayed at the hospital post hip replacement is probably the reason you see more pain now. Wishing Milo a speedy recovery, he certainly seems like a trooper to me.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I am relieved to hear that his surgery went well. Lots of love to Milo over the next few weeks!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Poor Milo, heal quick big guy.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Keeping you and Milo in my thoughts. I know you have been through the wringer. I haven't had it in one dog but I did have 3 major surgeries in 3 years. It is not fun. Hopefully Milo will have a successful and easy recovery. 

Keep us posted.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Milo*

So very glad that Milo's surgery went well-that is wonderful!!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

How is Milo feeling today? Does he seem to be in less pain? Thinking of Milo and hoping he is doing better today. Hugs and wet sloppy kisses from Gunner.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

MilosMommy said:


> Milos knee surgery was yesterday and we picked him up this morning. The doctor said that he really had to move his knee and it was worse than he thought. But now he's good to go. And hopefully this is the last of his surgeries FOREVER.
> 
> He seems to be in a lot more pain with this surgery than his hip replacement. Maybe because he had a few days at the hospital with that one. He's panting a lot, which means he's in pain right?
> 
> ...


aww poor baby - hope he is recovering well from this.


----------



## MilosMommy (May 24, 2010)

We got the cast off of his leg yesterday and his poor leg is SO swollen and bruised. I cringe just looking at it, it must be so painful.

He has been really whiney though. More whiney than with the hip replacement. He is HATING his crate all of a sudden. His whine is so loud and long that it sounds like he is screaming when he is in the crate. I can't help but let him out of there even though it is just reinforcing his cries. He bucks around so bad in the crate that I am afraid he will hurt himself. We have a sectional couch so I move out the coffe table and push it to one side of the couch, lay down a blanket, and then put a gate between the couch and coffee table. I only do this when I'm in the living room, but he just lays right down and is much happier.

Another HUGE problem that we have noticed is how afraid he is becoming of EVERYTHING. When he goes outside and the wind blows his tail goes between his legs and he wants back inside. If the tv is too loud his tail goes between his legs and he is shaking in the corner. If the grill cover moves a little his tail goes between his legs and he tries to run. If a leaf blows by his tail goes between his legs and he wants back inside. Notice a pattern here? He is afraid of everything. I'm guessing that since he has been so sheltered for the past 10 weeks the world is a very scary place to him all of a sudden.

He is a very sensitive and anxious dog as it is and this just makes it worse. I hope he doesn't stay like this.


----------



## jmamom (Dec 3, 2009)

Aw, poor Milo, he has been through so much. I hope he's feeling better soon. Hugs and kisses from me and Josie.


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

Awwww, I have been following this thread and am glad that Milo's knee surgery went well. I wish him a fast and complete recovery - which no doubt he will have with such great parents taking care of him.

When you mentioned his sudden fear, the first thing that popped into my head might be that he is all of a sudden afraid of things because he is in a weakened state. For instance, before, he could run away from something, but now he is somewhat disabled, and he knows this. Maybe he just has a heightened sense of his surroundings right now because he is so vulnerable?? 

I'm really not sure if dogs think in those terms, but if they do - I would expect that as he gains confidence on his leg and gets his freedom back those fears will become unjustified.


----------



## cprcheetah (Apr 26, 2009)

Poor guy has been through so much.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Poor Milo... I tend to agree with Melissa. Hopefully once he is feeling better and getting around without pain he will be a brave boy. I actually have noticed that Gunner has changed a little in the past 6 months and seems nervous about things he was never afraid of before....??? Not sure what that is about...but I'm betting it's normal for both.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

I want to say I hope Melissa and Cathy are right... however... Teddi was never the same. She is much more cautious to 'nervous' now than she was before her surgery. I often wondered if the anesthesia did something. She is REALLY spooky at dusk, and after dark. Teddi was not nearly as soft before her surgery as she is now. I fully believe the tendency for her to be soft was there, but it really came out post op.

When Milo is better. And he will get better, just a long hard road. Pretend he is a puppy, brand spanking new and take him all sorts of places and expose him to all sorts of things with lots of treats, patience and praise. 

Hang it there Danielle, you can do it. Give Milo a hug for me!


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

I expect it is a reaction to all the pain he has had to endure. I know after I had knee surgery I was pretty leary of walking in new places.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Oh, Danielle! I have just caught up on this thread - and learned about the knee surgery! You know, there is a reason this dear sould was sent to you guys. He is so lucky to have you.

I let out a big, "awww" when I saw him in the car with his new cast. Poor love. I hope it heals quickly. I agree with the others who've suggested his new fear may be related to the pain. My own girl, since she's become a little older and stiffer and had a little pain in her ankles, she's much more cautious around anything that could leap out at her (in her mind). I think it has to do with them feeling a little more vulnerable, which I'm sure Milo does, too. Once he has his full mobility and strength back, I'm sure he'll be king of the world.

Best wishes to you all..


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Here's to Milo recovering and getting his legs back so he can run and explore again. I hate that he s uncomfortable  hugs from Nitey, Nash and me!! :smooch:


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Just checking on Milo....I hope he is healing a little more every day.


----------



## bioteach (Nov 13, 2010)

Is Milo on pain meds? Pain can intensify emotions and it is possible that he is associating the pain with other sensations. Hopefully, he will soon gain back his confidence and well-being.

Nugget sends along his best (along with his human family) - hoping for a quick recovery.


----------



## RENEESDOG (Feb 8, 2009)

Just reading this thread for the first time. What an ordeal you all have gone through. Hope that you and Milo will have a wonderful spring and Summer after all you've bee through!


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

I haven't been on the forum as much lately, so I am just catching up on Milo's thread. I cannot tell you how sad I was to hear about his knee. Just when you thought you had turned a corner. It was most definitely a crushing blow.
Like sweetgirl, my heart broke when I saw him in the full leg brace - that poor boy.

He is so lucky to have your family as his guardians. You are taking such good care of him. It warms my heart!

I am sorry he is much more skiddish lately. I am not sure what to make of it, but I would definitely say that pain and vulnerability is a component. I agree that once he is all better that you should introduce him to all sorts of stimuli like you would a new pup.

I hope he heals well and that he is back to himself soon. And here's to no more surgeries for that poor boy - ever.

Let him know he is always in our thoughts.

Kim


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

I hope sweet Milo is feeling better today. How sad he looked in the car but he has been a real trouper. Sending kisses and hugs from me and the boys.


----------



## MilosMommy (May 24, 2010)

Thanks everyone!

Milo is on a lot of medication right now, 2 pain meds, and antibiotic, and a tranquilizer if we choose to use it.. but we try not too.

His surgery was Wednesday and he is still VERY brusied. There was almost no brusing after the hip replacement and what he did have was very light, so I am unsure of how long will it take for that to normally go away? I want to make sure that he isn't making it worse by having his fits and bucking around in the crate so I need a good time frame to keep an eye on it. Any ideas?

Here are 2 pictures just so you can see. Sorry it's gross looking and if it bothers any one. I cringe when I look at it 

















I can't say enough how much of a trooper he is. He is still such a happy boy and was enjoying a belly rub while I took those pictures.


----------



## MilosMommy (May 24, 2010)

Milo had a check up yesterday and it went okay.

He got his staples out, but his incision did not heal as nicely as the first one. It scabbed over and they took the scabs off so now he has some sores on it. They told us to keep the cone on him till Sunday and keep neosporin on it. He also has a sore on his knee and 2 on the back of his leg that we have to keep neosporin on.

He started walking right after they took the bandage off, but his walking hasn't improved in the last week, so we asked if something went wrong since his walking isn't right. They told us that he is fine but that is how he will walk from now on.  I'm pretty upset about this. They never told us that before the surgery, they said he would be normal. And yes, he is normal. But his walking is a limp with a twist. We still would have done the surgery because he needed it but I wish they would have told me. 

I know I shouldn't complain or be upset or anything because there are dogs out there with problems worse than his, it's just a shock to me right now I guess.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Milo's Mom*

Milo's Mom

I can't tell you how sorry I am to read about Milo's knee-thank God the surgery is over.
That doesn't sound right what they are saying about his knee. Did they tell you there is any therapy Milo can go through?


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm so sorry that this is the outcome...you and Milo deserved more. Wouldn't something like swimming (therapy) be good for him?


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

I'm sorry to hear about Milo's walk. It doesn't sound right to me either. I'm surprised they didn't tell you this before the surgery. I'm wondering, as is Karen, if maybe he can do some PT. Maybe it will help him. We have a new place near my house where they have pools and special treadmills for dogs recovering from surgery. Hopefully the sore will heal quickly with the neosporin. Wish he didn't have to have that dreaded cone on till Sunday. Give him a big hug from me and Gunner sends wet sloppy kisses to whoever wants them...


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Danielle, that is horrible. Who told you that is how he will walk? The surgeon who told you he would be normal? If not then you talk to him/her. 

Ok that being said... It will take time for his walk/gait to improve. He has gone through a lot on that leg, so I can understand him not being 'normal' now, but that's as good as it gets?!?!?! I don't buy it. 

Didn't you say you have rehab/PT place near by? Might be worth a visit and talk to the folks there and get some references to check out. I would think once his incision is healed he could do some swimming or something. You can start doing your homework to make sure it is a good facility. 

Milo does look pretty good spirits wise. Look at him smile, and let your self smile. You both need it.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

I've been reading all along, sorry Milo had to have knee surgery as well....ouch it looks like it hurts....Im going to pray that he gets better....that it's as good as it gets, is only in the movies....I dont believe he wont get better....he does look happy though....even with all the poor lil guy has been through....Im thinking PT as well... ((((((HUGS))))) FOR Milo and you....keep up the good work, you sound like a wonderful mommy...


----------



## jmamom (Dec 3, 2009)

Wow , I can totally understand why you would be upset and disappointed. All along you've been told he'd be good as new, and now they are telling you to change your expectations. I'd be really upset, too. But it looks like he is just adjusting to whatever comes his way and still enjoying himself. Has he settled down in his pen yet? I hope his boo-boos heal quickly, and can I say that I just love that last picture! After all he's been through to give you a goofy upside down smile like that :. What a doll.


----------



## MilosMommy (May 24, 2010)

The surgeon who did both of his surgeries is the one who said that this is how he will walk now. He said it MIGHT improve a little bit, but his leg is always going to stick out to the right and he will always walk like this. 

He didn't say anything about physical therapy but once his incision is all healed up I am going to call and have a talk with the surgeon about physical therapy. We don't go back for another 6 weeks so I can't wait that long.

I'm going to start my research tonight on the physical therapy place in our town. I'm pretty determined to help him walk right again, or at least do all I can for him to try. I just want him to have a normal life after all of he has gone through. I fear that we will never know when hes had enough/too much activity since he will always be limping now.

I really am devestated about this


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I'm sure he is still in some pain right now when he walks. Hopefully the limp will improve in time. I think swimming would be great PT once the incisions have healed completely. Fingers crossed for you and Milo.


----------



## MilosMommy (May 24, 2010)

Interstate Canine Swim Center

This is the physical therapy place that I want to take him to. I don't know anything about animal physical therapy and have never heard anything (good or bad) about this place. Any one who has experience with doing this... does it look pretty good?


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Poor Milo...and you guys. I hope with therapy he gets to a better place. You are great dog parents and Milo is a lucky dog to have you.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Shame on me, I haven't posted in this thread but I have been following Milo's journey. I'm glad his surgeries were successful...poor guy having to have his knee fixed also doesn't seem fair. 

I've seen my MIL and my father thru hip and knee surgeries. If doggies are anything like humans, the knee is much more painful and bruising than the hip replacement. The hip was much easier to recuperate from. Physical Therapy should help Milo to improve his gait/walking. I'm surprised that you were told he would not improve much. I too find that hard to believe. I bet you that once he's been thru PT he'll show much improvement.

I hope his skittishness improves too. It does makes sense that he'd be more frightened now that he's not able to get away from whatever frightens him. He's young also, so might be going through some personality changes naturally. Ike sure is a much more confident dog now than he was at a year old.

Hugs to Milo and Hugs to you. You're a great doggie Mommy.


----------



## MilosMommy (May 24, 2010)

I really hope you guys are right and he will walk normal. I keep telling myself he still has 6 weeks left to recover! Fingers crossed.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Water theraphy is fantastic for orthopedic recovery.


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

I mean no disrespect to doctors, but they lie. My own doctor, while he had cancer, told me all oncologists lie. My orthopedist lied about my knees. They tell you what you want to hear, or what they think you need to know, not everything, or we would just all give up. I am so sorry about Milo. I have kept you all in my thoughts and prayers. And believe me I know about ortho pain, and knee replacements and therapy and all that from personal experience. In time I am sure Milo will be better and he gets to the place where he can walk without pain even if his gait is off, be happy because he will be happy. I do think the water therapy will be good. It was for me and still is the easiest and best way for me to exercise. Jaro and I send all our best wishes


----------



## Our3dogs (Apr 3, 2008)

I have been reading the posts regarding Milo's hip and subsequent knee surgery. I was doing OK until I read your description of how he now walks and twists the knee out. It brought back a sick feeling to me regarding our Lacey. She had to have TPLO several years ago. Granted TPLO is not the same as what Milo had. But after her surgery, that is exactly how she walked (and not what we expected). Everytime we asked the surgeron he said she just had to build up the muscles. We were going to water therapy and doing exercises and still no improvement. She had the surgery in October and we were now into February and no improvement at all. When one of my Vet friends commented it certainly looked a bit off, that did it. I decided to go for a second opinion to another very respected surgeron. I had her x-rays with me. After explaining things, he watched her walk, he looked at the xrays, took out his rulers, protractors, etc., and measured angles, etc on the xrays, and said her knee was in the wrong angle. The first surgeron missed the fact she was slightly bow-legged so when he adjusted the angle he over compensated. We had to have it done again. But it took care of the walking and twisting the knee out to the side. I know this is comparing apples to oranges with 2 different surgeries, but it doesn't hurt to just not take "oh that is how he will be forever" as the final word. Another thing that complicated it for Lacey, is that after the 2nd surgery to re-adjust the angle, the only bone holding everything was the fibula. Well, she happened to spin around and snapped it. She then had to have surgery again to replace the bent metal plate, and they added a 2nd plate to the other side. The decision was made to keep her in a cast the entire time it healed. She was in a cast for 9 weeks. The minute the cast came off, we left the dr. office and went directly back to swim therapy 15 minutes later.

As far as water therapy. Lacey would not have improved as well as she did without it. We did water therapy starting 3 times a week, working down to 2 and then 1 time a week for several months. The therapist gave us exercises to do at home, etc. It was the best thing we ever did for her. Check with the surgeron but Milo should be able to start water therapy now, as there is no pressure on it being in the water. GOOD LUCK!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Milosmommy*

Milosmommy

I think that you and your Hubby are *the best parents and *I am SO VERY SORRY for everything Milo and you have been through, but all I can say is Thank God you are taking care of sweet Milo.

Ask the surgeon what therapy would be good for Milo's recovery for his knee-I agree with someone else that said even if his gait is off, as long as Milo is not in pain,* that is what is MOST IMPORTANT!!!*


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Checking in to see how Milo is doing. I think that the water therapy would really be good for him. I also think that you may want to see another surgeon as Our3Dogs stated. It would be worth having someone new check him out. I think and pray for Milo every day hoping that he will be out running like normal some day soon. Hugs from Cathy and Gunner.


----------



## MilosMommy (May 24, 2010)

I am taking Milo to his regular vet this week to get her opinion on his walking and knee sticking out. If she thinks something is off then she can refer me to another orthopedic surgeon for a 2nd opinion.

I noticed tonight when I took him outside on the pavement that his toes drag when he walks. I could hear his nails dragging and then after watching closely I could see his foot dragging. I'm wondering if he stays like this forever if this will cause him to get sores or after a long walk will his pads become tender or something? I'm really worried.

Any way, hopefully we can get some answers this week. Thanks for checking up on us!


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

Good luck, I hope all will improve. You all deserve something good.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

If he's dragging his hind feet and causing abrasions on the top of his feet, you might try boots on him, as those sores can be tough to heal. That or only walk him on grass, if that's possible. I sure hope that the second opinion says there's something to be done to fix poor Milo:-(


----------



## Montana's Mommy (Mar 10, 2009)

You are a very strong person - I pray for your boy everyday - so sad everything he has gone through - It's just not far. Milo is very lucky to have you as his mommy.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

MilosMommy said:


> I am taking Milo to his regular vet this week to get her opinion on his walking and knee sticking out. If she thinks something is off then she can refer me to another orthopedic surgeon for a 2nd opinion.
> 
> I noticed tonight when I took him outside on the pavement that his toes drag when he walks. I could hear his nails dragging and then after watching closely I could see his foot dragging. I'm wondering if he stays like this forever if this will cause him to get sores or after a long walk will his pads become tender or something? I'm really worried.
> 
> Any way, hopefully we can get some answers this week. Thanks for checking up on us!


Danielle, I hope you get the answers you need. However, it is (in my opinion) too soon after a surgery to be "all better" so the toe dragging etc may improve. I know speaking from my knee surgeries it took close to the 8 week mark to get notably better, and my dogs didn't have a hip operation ALSO involved. I am saying this hoping to get your hopes up. I think he will still improve, but it does not help when the vet says what they said. 

I also think a little physical therapy wouldn't hurt. If you can get a vet on board, even if you can't. Face poor Milo only knows one thing, how to walk with severe HD and pain, he doesn't know different. He needs to learn it is 'ok' to use limbs differently. I still think at times Teddi doesn't trust things to not hurt. So she is cautious. Swimming is awesome therapy...and the dogs love it. 

You are doing great things for him Danielle. You are GREAT pet parents. Know that, you 'are' helping him.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

MilosMommy said:


> I am taking Milo to his regular vet this week to get her opinion on his walking and knee sticking out. If she thinks something is off then she can refer me to another orthopedic surgeon for a 2nd opinion.
> 
> I noticed tonight when I took him outside on the pavement that his toes drag when he walks. I could hear his nails dragging and then after watching closely I could see his foot dragging. I'm wondering if he stays like this forever if this will cause him to get sores or after a long walk will his pads become tender or something? I'm really worried.
> 
> Any way, hopefully we can get some answers this week. Thanks for checking up on us!


I think this is a good idea, but I wanted to mention that the muscles do tighten back up and give them control over their leg over time. I think it will improve, but you are absolutely right to have another vet look at him, and go see another orthopedic vet for an evaluation. You know your dog, you know when something is not right.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Milo*

Milo

Glad you are taking Milo to your regular vet for an opinion-I am praying.
This could be normal for a dog after knee surgery.


----------



## MilosMommy (May 24, 2010)

I took Milo to his regular vet this morning for her opinion on his walking. She agrees with me 100% that something isn't right. Just the look on her face watching him walk was enough to almost bring me to tears. She looked confused/upset/disgusted.

He limps, sways, drags his foot, and throws his hip & leg out to walk. Sometimes he will bunny hop. I understand he still has 4 weeks of healing to do on the knee, but he walks worse than he did before the 2 surgeries.

She definitely suggested going to another orthopedic surgeon for their opinion. She told me that she isn't saying the surgery was done wrong or anything, but his healing doesn't seem right. She said Milo has good range of motion in the leg so that shouldn't be an issue. And for the $6,000+ that we have spent he should walk way better, this shouldn't be his "new normal" like we were told.

She said to start therapy NOW. She was shocked/upset that we haven't done any therapy yet. (But we weren't told to). She said that when she does this knee surgery she sends her patients home with exercises for the owners to do from day one and then start water therapy as soon as the staples are out. So we are weeks behind on therapy. She also said to take him on short walks to help build up his muscle. She disagrees that he should be stuck in his crate all day. So since she gave me the okay I will be taking him on short walks and letting him walk around the house (but not the slippery kitchen).

We called and made his first appointment for water therapy for Friday. Even the therapy place was shocked we weren't doing therapy with him yet. They said he will need 3 sessions a week for a month, 2 sessions a week for the next month, then 1 session a week for the next 2 months. 4 months of physical therapy! wow. I really hope this helps. 

After Milo starts therapy this week I will call and make an appointment with the other orthopedic surgeon. It's at the Veterinary Specialty Center of Delaware.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Milo's Mommy*

Milo's mommy

What was the name of the surgery Milo had?
Was it TPLO - did he tear his ACL or CCL?


----------



## jmamom (Dec 3, 2009)

Wow, I am just so sorry you have to go through all this. :no:Glad for Milo that he gets to get some exercise, it will be sure to make him happier.


----------



## MilosMommy (May 24, 2010)

Milo had a total hip replacement and then a luxating patella surgery because the hip replacement messed his knee up, I'm not sure what that surgery is called.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

I'm so glad you went and saw your primary vet. I will keep Milo in my prayers and will be watching for reports from you after this water therapy and walks. I'll be anxious to hear what the other surgeon says too. You and your husband are wonderful parents to Milo. I just feel so bad for all of you. Hugs....


----------



## KaMu (May 17, 2010)

MilosMommy said:


> I took Milo to his regular vet this morning for her opinion on his walking. She agrees with me 100% that something isn't right. Just the look on her face watching him walk was enough to almost bring me to tears. She looked confused/upset/disgusted.
> 
> He limps, sways, drags his foot, and throws his hip & leg out to walk. Sometimes he will bunny hop. I understand he still has 4 weeks of healing to do on the knee, but he walks worse than he did before the 2 surgeries.
> 
> ...


Milos mommy.... Ive followed along your journey with Milo and the very first thing I want to say as others have said is thank heavens he has you by his side. 
Milo is one special boy... we are sending good thoughts your way hoping that therapy helps with his walking.
Your post had me near tears..

Had they done post hip surgery xrays? I think I remember you saying yes and the Ortho said everything was in good placement?


----------



## MilosMommy (May 24, 2010)

KaMu said:


> Milos mommy.... Ive followed along your journey with Milo and the very first thing I want to say as others have said is thank heavens he has you by his side.
> Milo is one special boy... we are sending good thoughts your way hoping that therapy helps with his walking.
> Your post had me near tears..
> 
> Had they done post hip surgery xrays? I think I remember you saying yes and the Ortho said everything was in good placement?


They have done post hip surgery xrays and the surgeon said everything looked great. My vet was calling the surgeon today to request a copy of his xrays so she can see for herself and to give them to me for the new orthopedic surgeon we will be visiting.


----------



## KaMu (May 17, 2010)

MilosMommy said:


> They have done post hip surgery xrays and the surgeon said everything looked great. My vet was calling the surgeon today to request a copy of his xrays so she can see for herself and to give them to me for the new orthopedic surgeon we will be visiting.



ahhh I thought so and hope your vet also discusses Milos gait with the ortho. Does he know how Milos gait is now?


***Oh this breeder  how could they breed knowing the pain.........sad really sad


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Milo's Mommy*

Does the surgeon that did Milo's hip and knee know the problems he is having now and what does he say.

I can't believe you and your Hubby and Milo have gone through so much-you are the best parents!


----------



## MilosMommy (May 24, 2010)

The surgeon said that this is Milos new normal and everything looks fine. But you can look at him and tell that it isn't fine and normal.


----------



## KaMu (May 17, 2010)

MilosMommy said:


> The surgeon said that this is Milos new normal and everything looks fine. But you can look at him and tell that it isn't fine and normal.


New normal? Danielle, glad a different ortho will be seeing him.
Milo you and DH will be in my prayers.


BTW...I love you avatar pic of Milo!~ Sooo huggable


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Glad*

Glad you are going to another orthopedic surgeon.
You guys are wonderful and my heart goes out to all of you.
The only positive to make sure to hold unto is that Milo has to be in less pain after his hip surgeries than before. I will be praying for Milo.


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

I can't believe I just saw this thread. I read most of it and am very upset for you. If it was me, I would be in tears and lost so kudos to you for going to your Primary vet and getting a second opinion. I really hope this all will get resolved. Milo has great parents.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Im so hoping water therapy helps Milo, he's such a sweet dog to have gone through so much, I give credit to you and your DH, thanks for being there for him.....I will continue to keep Milo in my prayers....good luck....:crossfing


----------



## MilosMommy (May 24, 2010)

Thanks guys! You have no idea how often I tell Milo what a lucky boy he is! 

I just hope and pray that he doesn't need ANOTHER surgery. I really don't know if we can go through another one.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

I will keep Milo in my prayers. He is very lucky to have parents like you. HUGS..........


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

Yah!! Speedy, uncomplicated recovery, Milos.


----------



## KaMu (May 17, 2010)

Danielle, before I head out, I just wanted to come back to this thread and send you a internet hug.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

KaMu said:


> Milos mommy.... Ive followed along your journey with Milo and the very first thing I want to say as others have said is thank heavens he has you by his side.
> Milo is one special boy... we are sending good thoughts your way hoping that therapy helps with his walking.
> Your post had me near tears..


 

You said exactly what I wanted to convey also. I really hope the other ortho vet can help. Milo's been through so much, he deserves to be healthy and mobile!


----------



## MilosMommy (May 24, 2010)

Milo had his first physical therapy appointment today. He LOVED it! And he is one very tired pup. It was a lot of hard work for him since he has no muscle and has been on "bed rest" for 3 months! I have a lot of hope that this will help his walking. Fingers crossed


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Milo*

How is Milo doing! Pray for him every night!!


----------



## limekilncanyon (Apr 27, 2010)

I've been following the reading Milo's ordeal....so sorry, but so glad that things are improving now!! Can't say enough about you guys being there for Milo, thick and thin, rain or shine!! 

Maybe this isn't the right place to mention about pet insurance, but for those who would have no option but to have to put a pet down due to the expensive bills for medical and treatments and luckily, Milo's parents had the financial resources to avoid that.

But after reading this thread, it makes so much sense to get the proper pet insurance, it really does pay off in the end. A good friend had to put down her cat of 7 years due to a surgery that she could not afford and I would have lent her the money ($4,800), but it was too late by the time, I found out.

Wishing Milo speedy recovery and have many more happy years still to come!! The heaven's say Milo will get better slowly but surely.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Just checking in to see how Milo is doing???? Glad that he loved his water therapy, praying every day that it helps his walking....he's a trooper, I've no doubt he will pull out of this.....keep your chins up......positive motivation is the best remedy.....


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Glad to hear that Milo loved his PT. Keep up the good work, Milo! I'm praying for you. Hugs and wet sloppy kisses from us.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Can we have an update on Milo, please?


----------



## MilosMommy (May 24, 2010)

Milo is doing really well  Other than the fact that he has forgotten much of his training during his confinement- Andrew and I were going outside the other day and didn't tell him to wait at the door (our fault!) so he darted out the door and took his first run around the neighborhood to his favorite neighbors house with me chasing him lol. I had a mini heart attack but he is fine.

We actually stopped the water therapy because he hated going. He would try to jump out of the pool and he wouldn't go in on his own. The people would attach a leash to him and drag him down the ramp  I didn't like that. I tried calling him from the other side of the pool and even going down the ramp with him. When we would pull up to the place he wouldn't get out of the car. So, we quit. It wasn't worth the stress.

His walk is still off and not quite right. But he is loving his daily short walks and I hope they help improve it. I've come to terms with his walk. As long as he is not in any pain I am okay with it.

We also decided not to go get another opinion about it. We know that we don't want to do any more surgeries so we just don't want to know if something is wrong. Maybe we will change our minds if some time goes on and it doesn't improve any.

His next appointment is May 10 and I am really hoping that his xrays turn out good.

Thanks for checking up on him!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I don't post too often in Milo's thread, but I do check in on him. I'm glad that he's feeling so much better and getting around comfortably. I hope his gait improves over time, though I know your Vet doesn't think that it will. 

I'd have had a heart attack too, if my baby ran out the door like that. Hugs and kisses to Milo. He's one lucky pup to have parents like you.


----------



## Summer's Mom (Oct 20, 2010)

So glad to hear Milo is finally pain-free and loving it! 

When we first took Summer swimming both me AND my bf had to get in the pool with her, and it was a bit of a struggle.. I'd leash her and swim with her.. At about the 3rd time she started willingly going in after balls/toys - now she heads for the steps and pounces straight in. It may be a worth a try, or if that therapy place doesn't allow it, can you go to a lake or regular swimming pool? Walks are good, but the swimming is REALLY REALLY great..

Anyhow, you've come so far already!!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

I'm so glad to hear Milo is doing well. I agree with Summer's mom that if you can find a lake or river near you to take him, he may enjoy going after sticks or balls. Give him a big hug from me.


----------



## MilosMommy (May 24, 2010)

oh he LOVES swimming in the river with his Lab friends and fetching his bumper. But he hated this place. We are just going to take him swimming ourselves as much as we can. I should have mentioned that lol.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Im glad to see Milo is doing better....its a relief that he's not in pain any more...and a mother knows best, if he wasnt happy @ therapy, no reason to take him....hope you get out with him alot during the summer to swim.....I will continue to check on your boy....good luck with the X rays on the 10th....:crossfing:crossfing


----------



## MilosMommy (May 24, 2010)

Just a little update on my boy..

He had an appointment with the surgeon last week and it went pretty well. He says that everything looks good and is "mechanically working right". He is still on restrictions and is only allowed two 5 minute walks a day!! I was hoping he could do more than that. We go back at the end of July and hopefully he will be released for more activity. I was really hoping we could be pretty active with him this summer.

On another note.. this week we had a bloat scare with Milo and it was the scariest moment of my life. Andrew took him for a 5 minute walk around the block. Milo came inside and drank some water, but I wasn't paying attention to him doing it. He laid down and started trying to throw up but nothing came up. I still didn't think anything of it. Andrew and I went into the spare room and Milo followed us and jumped onto the spare bed. He started trying to throw up again and by now he was panting very heavy. We googled bloat and these were 2 signs of bloat so I called my vet. The vet could hear Milo in the background and said to bring him in right away. I was really hoping that the vet was going to tell me I was just being crazy and he was fine, so when they said to come right in I started to panic. I just kept thinking about the past several months and everything we've gone through and how I was not prepared to lose him to bloat. When we got to the vet everyone was waiting for us and they took him right back. Luckily he wasn't bloating. He had no temperature either so he wasn't over heated. We aren't sure what was making him act like this. It took him about another hour and a half to calm down and stop panting so badly. But either way, I was relieved! Bloat scares the crap out of me and now I feel like I am extra paranoid about it!


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

You're right with all you have been through it is no wonder you panic. It is your time to have it easy, now, so I am hoping things will calm down. Take a deep breath and think only good thoughts. And please keep us all up to date. We are rooting for you.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Glad Milo continues to improve. Hopefully he will get the all clear to have some real fun this summer. The bloat scare sounds very frightening.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

HI DANIELLE!!!!

Glad to hear that SLOWLY Milo is getting better. It is a long slow road... just with the THR, so the following surgery you experienced I can understand you anxiety to get moving. 

Don't worry about the lack of understanding what he once knew, it will come back. I know with Teddi she was so spoiled during her recoup, that she just didn't think she had to listen. I often wonder if that is why she is how she is today. We do something or ask her to do something she doesn't want she stands there as if to say...'no....I don't think so". She is a princess now. 

Glad it was not bloat.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Milo's Mommy*

Milo's Mommy

So glad to hear that Milo is doing better.

You can never be too careful about bloat-it is a killer. We've been lucky enough to have two dogs survive surgery for it.

*Here is a Bloat Chart, that Penney & Maggie's Mom was so nice to post about:

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...siology-breed-standard/68880-bloat-chart.html*


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Checking in on Milo. Glad to hear he's doing well. Bloat scares me too, glad he was fine.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Just saw this about the scare with Milo and bloat. I'm so sorry to hear you went through that with him. But, very happy to hear it wasn't bloat. I'm happy to hear he is improving. Enjoy your summer with your boy. I'm sure he will enjoy running and playing this year. Good boy, Milo!


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Just checking in to see how Milo: is doing??? Hope :crossfinghe's doing better.:wavey:


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*MilosMommy*

So glad that Milo is able to walk without pain-I agree with you that that would be my main goal!

So sorry to read about the "bloat," scare. I am very happy you guys acted right away-better to be safe than sorry. When our dogs have bloated in the past, their gums were also pale and one of our dogs was trying to throw up and poop also. At first they paced and then they laid down in exhaustion.
I think when dogs get overheated, bloat can happen.


----------



## MilosMommy (May 24, 2010)

Milo is doing great! We go back to the surgeon at the end of July and I am hoping that he is released for normal activity. Fingers crossed! Thanks for checking on him!


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

So glad to hear that Milo is doing well!!!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Yea Milo! Glad to hear he is doing well.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

MilosMommy said:


> Milo is doing great! We go back to the surgeon at the end of July and I am hoping that he is released for normal activity. Fingers crossed! Thanks for checking on him!


Yay....sounds like Milo is on the right track....::


----------



## MilosMommy (May 24, 2010)

I haven't updated on Milo in a while, or spent much time around the forum, but I do pop in every now and then to read things and look at pictures.

Any way here's an update on Milo.. 

A few weeks before Milos very last visit to the surgeon he developed a bump on his knee (the knee that was fixed after the hip surgery pushed & moved it). So of course I had all of these horrible thoughts taunting me for weeks before we could get in to see the doctor. I took him to his regular vet for her opinion since it was driving me crazy and that just made it worse!

When we went to the surgeon I told them about the bump and that it concerned me. They did xrays and told us that the pins from his luxating patella surgery were migrating out. Of course they would because that is Milos luck. So another surgery was scheduled to fix what was coming undone. ugh. It wasn't our fault or Milos fault that this happened. The doctor said sometimes it just does. It could happen a few weeks after surgery or years after surgery.

The ONLY good news is that the surgery was 100% free (including xrays on the knee & hip, and pain medicine.. woo!) I really think the surgeon feels sorry for us & Milo. This was surgery #3 in the past 9 months for my poor baby. The doctor said that sometimes there are some dogs that every thing that can go wrong, will go wrong. Milo is one of those dogs. 

He had surgery today. His hair was JUST starting to look normal, and now it's all gone again. Poor baby. He's miserable. Pretty soon he's gonna hate us I'm sure.

So we are in recovery stage round 3 here, this time around we are pros though. After Milo heals from this surgery he needs another round of physical therapy to build muscle back up AGAIN.

HOPEFULLY this is the LAST surgery (I feel like I've said that before lol).


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

All I can say is that Milo is so incredibly lucky to have you!!!!!

So sorry he had another surgery.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

So sorry your boy had to go in operating room again. Will pray everything goes well and for Milo's speedy recovery.


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

Thinking of all of you. Good luck. You deserve some.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

I'm so sorry Milo had to have another surgery but glad to hear it was successful. I truly do hope this is the very, very last surgery ever! Give handsome Milo a big kiss and hug from me.


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

Poor Milo, I'm glad all went well and hope this is it for him. Thanks for the update!


----------



## mag&bays mom (Sep 25, 2010)

I'm sorry to hear this, your poor Milo =( I hope that there are NO MORE SURGERIES for him in the future! 

Glad he has such great parents. Best of luck to you guys.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Hi Danielle!
I hope Milo has recovered fully from the last surgery and everything is going well. Would love an update on you guys!


----------

